# Kelsie Mold, Vicki model



## Dorit

I used the 3 log Vicki mold to make soap with the bubble wrap bottom. My regular soap is 1 and 3/8" wide. I made 120 total oil weight and the bars are too wide (tall). Is there an amount of total oils that you use to make the soaps flat? (as opposed to standing up like soldiers). Thanks, Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Dorit in a pinch the mold holds water. So make a mark on your mold 1 and 3/8 inch high, with the bubble wrap in place. Now weigh the mold, tare the scale to zero, and pour in water until you hit the 1 and 3/8 inch mark, that is the weight of your oils, butter, lye and liquid.

A funny, someone recently emailed me to tell me that the bubble wrap didn't work...she sort of acted like I was keeping some deep dark secret from her, that her soap didn't turn out like mine......ummmm maybe turn the bubble wrap over  LOL Vicki


----------



## Dorit

Thanks Vicki. Didn't know that oils, milk, lye etc. weighs same as water. Maybe close is good enough. that IS funny about the bubble wrap. Other than squish how do you handle the line down the center of the wrap? have you ever seen it wider than 12"?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Gives you a really close volume...sure you may have to tweak it once or twice. Another way is to know how many bars you are going to cut, and how much your soap weighs when you cut it (not when it's cured) then multiply that out. Don't forget anyway you do it, and there is always that math way  that you are going to lose weight by putting the dividers in, so really anyway you do it you are going to pour a few guesses.

When I do my honeycomb soap I do use the mold as a slab mold pouring shallow, but have moved the majority of my soaps to log pours, where the mold is nearly filled and the top of the pour is the side of my bar. Vicki


----------



## Dorit

That is what I do also Vicki, this is the first time I am pouring a slab. Didnt want to math out the dividers and the little bubble tops, lol but I wound up slicing 5/8" off of the flat side so it fits in my box. I weighed all cut off pieces after unmolding and came up with 67 ounces. So I figure , using soapcalc, I could plug in a little more than half total oils, like 90 total oils and see what happens. Or tatke total weight with water and lye and do a ratio conversion. will let you know. thanks, Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Or weigh all the 5/8ths pieces and take that off your total of oil  Damn that new math in the 70's!


----------



## Dorit

that is the question, I weighed all the 5/8" pieces and came up with 68oz. So do I subtract 68oz of oil or oil, lye and liquids?


----------



## Dorit

Youtube that answers the question 



volume multiply by .39 = total oils, then use soap calc for the rest. Yippy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Course they don't then admit the second pour you add or subtract just a little bit here or there


----------



## Kalne

I know what it takes to fill my log molds and I know how many bars it gets cut into. So I can divide my total weight of oils by the number of bars and then I know how much oil it takes for a single bar. 

Any new mold I figure out how many bars I will get then multiply it by that number (oil needed for a single bar). That way all my bars will weigh the same.


----------



## NPgoats

I am totally mathed out just reading all this! lol
Linda


----------

